# Tại sao cứ đến mùa hè là da mặt em lại bị nhờn và nổi mụn?



## Tố Uyên (20 Tháng tám 2018)

Chào mọi người, em đang có vấn đề về da mặt rất cần sự tư vấn. Cứ đến mùa hè là mặt em lại nổi đầy mụn cám li ti, em có nghiên cứu trên internet và cũng nghe mấy chị cùng cơ quan bảo có thể tẩy tế bào chết thường xuyên bằng dòng gel của bio-essence cho da sạch thì sẽ hết mụn. Em chưa dùng tẩy tế bào chết dòng bio bao giờ nên chị nào dùng rồi có kinh nghiệm cho em hỏi là định kỳ là bao nhiêu lần? Loại tẩy tế bào chết này có trị mụn hiệu quả không ạ?


----------



## Nguyễn Hương Ý (21 Tháng tám 2018)

tẩy tế bào chết thì dùng 1-2 lần / tuần thôi em
kết hợp uống nước với nước ép trái cây nữa là ok


----------



## Em là gì (21 Tháng tám 2018)

Tố Uyên đã viết:


> Chào mọi người, em đang có vấn đề về da mặt rất cần sự tư vấn. Cứ đến mùa hè là mặt em lại nổi đầy mụn cám li ti, em có nghiên cứu trên internet và cũng nghe mấy chị cùng cơ quan bảo có thể tẩy tế bào chết thường xuyên bằng dòng gel của bio-essence cho da sạch thì sẽ hết mụn. Em chưa dùng tẩy tế bào chết dòng bio bao giờ nên chị nào dùng rồi có kinh nghiệm cho em hỏi là định kỳ là bao nhiêu lần? Loại tẩy tế bào chết này có trị mụn hiệu quả không ạ?


Phải chai màu xanh, hàng của Sing này ko bạn ơi? Mình mua ở Beauty Garden dùng hơn 1 năm nay rồi, 1 tuần tẩy 2 lần thấy khá hợp, cảm giác da sạch mịn màng hơn hẳn. Nhiều người bảo tẩy tế bào chết nhiều thì bị mỏng da, mình dùng này thường xuyên thấy vẫn ok, da không hề bị kích ứng gì luôn mà còn sáng mịn hơn hản, chắc do da mình hợp với dạng gel đó.


----------



## TrThuyDung (21 Tháng tám 2018)

Em là gì đã viết:


> Phải chai màu xanh, hàng của Sing này ko bạn ơi? Mình mua ở Beauty Garden dùng hơn 1 năm nay rồi, 1 tuần tẩy 2 lần thấy khá hợp, cảm giác da sạch mịn màng hơn hẳn. Nhiều người bảo tẩy tế bào chết nhiều thì bị mỏng da, mình dùng này thường xuyên thấy vẫn ok, da không hề bị kích ứng gì luôn mà còn sáng mịn hơn hản, chắc do da mình hợp với dạng gel đó.


Mình cũng cùng quan điểm là dùng tẩy da chết nên dùng dạng gel tốt hơn dạng hạt, dạng hạt dễ làm tổn thương da lắm, nhất là mụn thì ko nên dùng


----------



## mãi thuộc về gió (22 Tháng tám 2018)

TrThuyDung đã viết:


> Mình cũng cùng quan điểm là dùng tẩy da chết nên dùng dạng gel tốt hơn dạng hạt, dạng hạt dễ làm tổn thương da lắm, nhất là mụn thì ko nên dùng


Chuẩn đấy, đợt trước mình dùng loại tẩy da chết của Pháp, tẩy vào vùng mặt bị mụn nó còn bị viêm sưng hơn, thế là mình ko dám dùng tẩy da chết nữa. Mặt mình cũng bị mụn đầu đen nhiều lắm, dùng qua nhiều loại tẩy da chết mà không ăn thua giờ mình tự làm mặt nạ từ sữa ong chúa với chanh để tẩy thôi, cũng đỡ nhưng mà ko hết được


----------



## Tố Uyên (22 Tháng tám 2018)

Em là gì đã viết:


> Phải chai màu xanh, hàng của Sing này ko bạn ơi? Mình mua ở Beauty Garden dùng hơn 1 năm nay rồi, 1 tuần tẩy 2 lần thấy khá hợp, cảm giác da sạch mịn màng hơn hẳn. Nhiều người bảo tẩy tế bào chết nhiều thì bị mỏng da, mình dùng này thường xuyên thấy vẫn ok, da không hề bị kích ứng gì luôn mà còn sáng mịn hơn hản, chắc do da mình hợp với dạng gel đó.


Ôi vậy ạ, thế thì em phải thử mới được ạ. Da mặt em dạo này đang bị nổi mụn ghê quá thì có nên tẩy tế bào chết được không chị?


----------



## TrThuyDung (22 Tháng tám 2018)

Tố Uyên đã viết:


> Ôi vậy ạ, thế thì em phải thử mới được ạ. Da mặt em dạo này đang bị nổi mụn ghê quá thì có nên tẩy tế bào chết được không chị?


Nếu chỉ là mụn li ti thì vẫn được nha em, mình chỉ cần tránh tẩy tế bào chết dạng hạt thôi vì sẽ làm xước các nốt mụn, dễ gây viêm. Còn cái Bio này dạng gel thì sẽ làm sạch được da chết mà không gây tổn thương da như dạng hạt. Em thử coi sao, dòng này thành phần thiên nhiên nên chị thấy ít gây kích ứng cho da hơn đó.


----------



## Em là gì (22 Tháng tám 2018)

Đúng rồi đó bạn, mà thêm nữa là với da mụn tốt nhất nên dùng tẩy tế bào chết dạng GEL chứ không nên dùng dạng hạt nha, nếu da của bạn hay bị kích ứng thì tốt nhất nên dụng các loại mỹ phẩm chăm sóc da từ thiên nhiên, hạn chế dùng hóa chất bạn ah. Bạn có thể tham khảo tẩy tế bào chết Deep Exfoliating Gel có thành phần thiên nhiên nên an toàn, dịu nhẹ, da nào cũng có thể dùng được. Da mình hay bị kích ứng mỹ phẩm lắm, dùng bao nhiêu loại rùi mới tìm được 1 loại hợp như này đó )


----------



## Tố Uyên (22 Tháng tám 2018)

Em là gì đã viết:


> Đúng rồi đó bạn, mà thêm nữa là với da mụn tốt nhất nên dùng tẩy tế bào chết dạng GEL chứ không nên dùng dạng hạt nha, nếu da của bạn hay bị kích ứng thì tốt nhất nên dụng các loại mỹ phẩm chăm sóc da từ thiên nhiên, hạn chế dùng hóa chất bạn ah. Bạn có thể tham khảo tẩy tế bào chết Deep Exfoliating Gel có thành phần thiên nhiên nên an toàn, dịu nhẹ, da nào cũng có thể dùng được. Da mình hay bị kích ứng mỹ phẩm lắm, dùng bao nhiêu loại rùi mới tìm được 1 loại hợp như này đó )


Hix, dạng gel hay dạng hạt em cũng dùng rồi ạ, gần đây nhất em dùng loại của Ohui mua hơn 400k mà mặt ko đỡ tý nào, huhu


----------



## Mẹ Ivy (22 Tháng tám 2018)

Em là gì đã viết:


> Đúng rồi đó bạn, mà thêm nữa là với da mụn tốt nhất nên dùng tẩy tế bào chết dạng GEL chứ không nên dùng dạng hạt nha, nếu da của bạn hay bị kích ứng thì tốt nhất nên dụng các loại mỹ phẩm chăm sóc da từ thiên nhiên, hạn chế dùng hóa chất bạn ah. Bạn có thể tham khảo tẩy tế bào chết Deep Exfoliating Gel có thành phần thiên nhiên nên an toàn, dịu nhẹ, da nào cũng có thể dùng được. Da mình hay bị kích ứng mỹ phẩm lắm, dùng bao nhiêu loại rùi mới tìm được 1 loại hợp như này đó )


Mình có nghe nói tới dòng Bio này khá lâu rồi và cũng dùng 1 số mỹ phẩm dòng Bio nhưng tẩy da chết Bio-essence mà bạn nói thì chưa được thử, hình như ở VN ko có thì phải


----------



## mãi thuộc về gió (22 Tháng tám 2018)

Mẹ Ivy đã viết:


> Mình có nghe nói tới dòng Bio này khá lâu rồi và cũng dùng 1 số mỹ phẩm dòng Bio nhưng tẩy da chết Bio-essence mà bạn nói thì chưa được thử, hình như ở VN ko có thì phải


Giờ công nghệ này trong ngành làm đẹp rất được ưa chuộng vì nó lành tính và an toàn cho da đó bạn


----------



## Mẹ Ivy (22 Tháng tám 2018)

Mỹ phẩm mình đang dùng cũng ưu tiên các loại chiết xuất từ thiên nhiên vì da mình tương đối nhạy cảm, dũng những loại mỹ phẩm có thành phần hóa học dễ bị dị ứng lắm ý


----------



## Em là gì (22 Tháng tám 2018)

Mẹ Ivy đã viết:


> Mình có nghe nói tới dòng Bio này khá lâu rồi và cũng dùng 1 số mỹ phẩm dòng Bio nhưng tẩy da chết Bio-essence mà bạn nói thì chưa được thử, hình như ở VN ko có thì phải


 Tẩy da chết Bio-essence ở VN có bán mà bạn, ra beauty garden có mà, hình như đâu 250k thì phải, hàng chính hãng


----------



## Gianghongngoc (22 Tháng tám 2018)

Nãy giờ nghe mọi người nói nhiều về tẩy tế bào chết. Mình đọc trên mạng thấy bảo công thức tẩy tế bào bằng sữa ong chúa cũng là liệu pháp thiên nhiên với công dụng của sữa ong chúa trị mụn và làm sáng da, rất tốt đối với da mặt vậy theo mọi người nên mua sữa ong chúa về tự làm mặt nạ tẩy tế bào chết hay mua sản phẩm tẩy tế bào chết có thành phần sữa ong chúa thì tốt hơn nhỉ?


----------



## TrThuyDung (22 Tháng tám 2018)

Gianghongngoc đã viết:


> Nãy giờ nghe mọi người nói nhiều về tẩy tế bào chết. Mình đọc trên mạng thấy bảo công thức tẩy tế bào bằng sữa ong chúa cũng là liệu pháp thiên nhiên với công dụng của sữa ong chúa trị mụn và làm sáng da, rất tốt đối với da mặt vậy theo mọi người nên mua sữa ong chúa về tự làm mặt nạ tẩy tế bào chết hay mua sản phẩm tẩy tế bào chết có thành phần sữa ong chúa thì tốt hơn nhỉ?


Bạn nên sử dụng các sản phẩm có chiết xuất sữa ong chúa nhé vì sữa ong chúa nguyên chất có thể gây kích ứng cho da á. Bên cạnh đó, sữa ong chúa nguyên chất thường rất khó thấm vào da nên dùng sản phẩm đã điều chế sẽ tốt hơn, cũng dễ thẩm thấu hơn ý


----------



## Tố Uyên (22 Tháng tám 2018)

Em cũng nghe nói nhiều về công dụng dưỡng da của sữa ong chúa rồi mà chưa thử, Bio-essence này cũng co thành phần sữa ong chúa, nhưng không biết công dụng trị mụn có hiệu quả không ạ?


----------



## TrThuyDung (22 Tháng tám 2018)

Tố Uyên đã viết:


> Em cũng nghe nói nhiều về công dụng dưỡng da của sữa ong chúa rồi mà chưa thử, Bio-essence này cũng co thành phần sữa ong chúa, nhưng không biết công dụng trị mụn có hiệu quả không ạ?


Da bị mụn cám, mụn đầu đen nguyên nhân chủ yếu là do tẩy tế bào chết ko sạch, nên các tế bào chết này làm bít lỗ chân lông làm da bị nhờn, gây mụn đó bạn ah. Trước mình cũng bị mụn kinh niên, sau tìm hiểu mới biết


----------



## Tố Uyên (22 Tháng tám 2018)

TrThuyDung đã viết:


> Da bị mụn cám, mụn đầu đen nguyên nhân chủ yếu là do tẩy tế bào chết ko sạch, nên các tế bào chết này làm bít lỗ chân lông làm da bị nhờn, gây mụn đó bạn ah. Trước mình cũng bị mụn kinh niên, sau tìm hiểu mới biết


Sữa ong chúa thì dưỡng da khỏi phải nói, nhưng không biết có trị được mụn ko vì nếu tẩy tế bào chết ko sạch thì có dưỡng tốt đến mấy cũng ko thẩm thấu vào được ý


----------



## TrThuyDung (22 Tháng tám 2018)

Tố Uyên đã viết:


> Sữa ong chúa thì dưỡng da khỏi phải nói, nhưng không biết có trị được mụn ko vì nếu tẩy tế bào chết ko sạch thì có dưỡng tốt đến mấy cũng ko thẩm thấu vào được ý


Sữa ong chúa ngoài công dụng làm sạch da còn có tác dụng tái tạo da, như loại tẩy da chết dòng Bio mình dùng có chiết xuất cam, chanh một số loại thảo mộc nên tẩy da chết khá sạch rồi.


----------



## Mẹ Ivy (22 Tháng tám 2018)

TrThuyDung đã viết:


> Sữa ong chúa ngoài công dụng làm sạch da còn có tác dụng tái tạo da, như loại tẩy da chết dòng Bio mình dùng có chiết xuất cam, chanh một số loại thảo mộc nên tẩy da chết khá sạch rồi.


Nó là dạng gel hay dạng hạt vậy bạn? nghe nói tẩy da chết ko nên dùng dạng hạt đúng ko ạ?


----------



## TrThuyDung (22 Tháng tám 2018)

Mẹ Ivy đã viết:


> Nó là dạng gel hay dạng hạt vậy bạn? nghe nói tẩy da chết ko nên dùng dạng hạt đúng ko ạ?


 Da bị mụn thì ko nên dùng dạng hạt vì dễ làm tổn thương các nốt mụn, Bio-essence này là dạng gel bạn nhé


----------



## Tố Uyên (22 Tháng tám 2018)

TrThuyDung đã viết:


> Sữa ong chúa ngoài công dụng làm sạch da còn có tác dụng tái tạo da, như loại tẩy da chết dòng Bio mình dùng có chiết xuất cam, chanh một số loại thảo mộc nên tẩy da chết khá sạch rồi.


Vậy em sẽ dùng thử coi sao, hy vọng sẽ diệt được đám mụn trên mặt, hix em cũng dùng qua khá nhiều gel tẩy da chết chiết xuất thiên nhiên rồi những ko hiệu quả mấy ((


----------



## Em là gì (22 Tháng tám 2018)

Mình vote dùng thử nha, đặc biệt là hàng của Bio-essence đã được bán chính thức ở Việt Nam rồi, bạn mua ở Lazada hay Siêu thị coopmart hay Aeon mall đều có hết. Hãng này siêu nổi tiếng ở mấy nước khác như Malay hay Singapore, bây giờ vào đến Việt Nam thì  khỏi lo hàng nhái hay khó mua gì nữa.


----------



## memimi (26 Tháng tám 2018)

Trước đợt có bầu da mình cũng bị mụn nhiều, xong mình cũng dùng loại tẩy da chết thiên nhiên, chiết xuất từ cam mua ở skinfood, chả hiểu sao dùng 1 time xong không những ko khỏi mụn mà còn bị viêm và sưng khắp các nốt mụn ý, những chỗ không bị mụn thì da bong tróc hết cả lun. Sau mình không dám dùng nữa, giờ mặt vẫn bị mụn và thâm nhiều lắm


----------



## maingocanh (26 Tháng tám 2018)

memimi đã viết:


> Trước đợt có bầu da mình cũng bị mụn nhiều, xong mình cũng dùng loại tẩy da chết thiên nhiên, chiết xuất từ cam mua ở skinfood, chả hiểu sao dùng 1 time xong không những ko khỏi mụn mà còn bị viêm và sưng khắp các nốt mụn ý, những chỗ không bị mụn thì da bong tróc hết cả lun. Sau mình không dám dùng nữa, giờ mặt vẫn bị mụn và thâm nhiều lắm


Mình nghe nói có bầu nên hạn chế dùng các loại mỹ phẩm, nhưng công nhận có bầu kiểu gì cũng bị mụn vì thay đổi nội tiết tố, sinh xong mẹ nào hết mụn thì lại vẫn bị thâm, khổ lắm ý


----------



## TrThuyDung (26 Tháng tám 2018)

memimi đã viết:


> Trước đợt có bầu da mình cũng bị mụn nhiều, xong mình cũng dùng loại tẩy da chết thiên nhiên, chiết xuất từ cam mua ở skinfood, chả hiểu sao dùng 1 time xong không những ko khỏi mụn mà còn bị viêm và sưng khắp các nốt mụn ý, những chỗ không bị mụn thì da bong tróc hết cả lun. Sau mình không dám dùng nữa, giờ mặt vẫn bị mụn và thâm nhiều lắm


Bạn dùng dạng hạt đúng ko? thường thì bầu ko nên dùng mỹ phẩm nhưng dùng những loại chiết xuất thiên nhiên lành tính thì vẫn ok mà


----------



## memimi (26 Tháng tám 2018)

TrThuyDung đã viết:


> Bạn dùng dạng hạt đúng ko? thường thì bầu ko nên dùng mỹ phẩm nhưng dùng những loại chiết xuất thiên nhiên lành tính thì vẫn ok mà


Loại mình dùng là dạng hạt bạn ah, dùng xong mà còn bị nặng hơn là chưa dùng nữa ý


----------



## TrThuyDung (26 Tháng tám 2018)

memimi đã viết:


> Loại mình dùng là dạng hạt bạn ah, dùng xong mà còn bị nặng hơn là chưa dùng nữa ý


Vậy đúng rồi, bị mụn mà dùng tẩy da chết hay sữa rữa mặt dạng hạt càng dễ làm tổn thương da vì các hạt này cọ xát với nốt mụn gây viêm đó bạn, những vùng da bạn ko bị mụn thì lại bị khô dẫn đến bong tróc, hix. Bạn thử dùng dòng Bio-essence dạng Gel mình đang dùng coi sao, loại này chiết xuất tự nhiên nên khá lành tính


----------



## memimi (26 Tháng tám 2018)

TrThuyDung đã viết:


> Vậy đúng rồi, bị mụn mà dùng tẩy da chết hay sữa rữa mặt dạng hạt càng dễ làm tổn thương da vì các hạt này cọ xát với nốt mụn gây viêm đó bạn, những vùng da bạn ko bị mụn thì lại bị khô dẫn đến bong tróc, hix. Bạn thử dùng dòng Bio-essence dạng Gel mình đang dùng coi sao, loại này chiết xuất tự nhiên nên khá lành tính


Tình trạng da mình bây giờ đang rất xấu, bị mụn và thâm liệu loại này có hiệu quả ko bạn, với cả mình cũng đang cho con bú nữa


----------



## TrThuyDung (26 Tháng tám 2018)

memimi đã viết:


> Tình trạng da mình bây giờ đang rất xấu, bị mụn và thâm liệu loại này có hiệu quả ko bạn, với cả mình cũng đang cho con bú nữa


Không vấn đề gì nhé, loại này lành lắm, chiết xuất thiên nhiên mà, ngoài tinh chất từ cam chanh có tác dụng tẩy da chết, thành phần chính là sữa ong chúa có tác dụng phục hồi, tái tạo da nên da ko bị khô, sạch mụn và mờ vết thâm nữa đó bạn


----------



## memimi (26 Tháng tám 2018)

TrThuyDung đã viết:


> Không vấn đề gì nhé, loại này lành lắm, chiết xuất thiên nhiên mà, ngoài tinh chất từ cam chanh có tác dụng tẩy da chết, thành phần chính là sữa ong chúa có tác dụng phục hồi, tái tạo da nên da ko bị khô, sạch mụn và mờ vết thâm nữa đó bạn


Vậy cứ tẩy bình thường, ko cần tránh các nốt mụn hay lưu ý gì ah bạn?


----------



## Tố Uyên (26 Tháng tám 2018)

Mình nghĩ cứ tẩy trang xong rồi tẩy da chết, sau rồi rửa lại sạch là được, bị mụn thì tránh chà sát mạnh thôi chứ có gì phức tạp đâu nhỉ


----------



## TrThuyDung (26 Tháng tám 2018)

Thực ra tẩy da chết đủ các bước cũng khá cầu kỳ đó, nhưng làm đẹp đúng cách thì sẽ hiệu quả hơn
- Rửa sạch mặt bằng sữa rửa mặt hay dùng, tốt nhất nên rửa bằng nước ấm cho giãn nỡ lỗ chân lông
- Sau đó tẩy da chết, với bio-essence này phải lau khô mặt và lấy gel bằng tay khô, sau đó massage chừng 20-30 sẽ thấy các tế bào chết bong ra
- Rửa sạch mặt lại lần nữa trước khi dùng kem dưỡng ẩm


----------



## memimi (26 Tháng tám 2018)

Chăm sóc da cầu kỳ quá nhỉ, lâu nay cứ tưởng tẩy tế bào chết thì dùng loại nào cũng được, quan trong là kem dưỡng ai ngờ


----------



## Tố Uyên (26 Tháng tám 2018)

Muốn đẹp thì phải chịu khó thôi, chứ phụ nữ nhiều khi sang tuổi băm da lão hóa nhanh lắm ko còn căng mịn như hồi trẻ đâu, ko chăm sóc thì mau già lắm, bên Hàn ngta còn chăm sóc da 7 bước cơ mà


----------



## Em là gì (26 Tháng tám 2018)

memimi đã viết:


> Chăm sóc da cầu kỳ quá nhỉ, lâu nay cứ tưởng tẩy tế bào chết thì dùng loại nào cũng được, quan trong là kem dưỡng ai ngờ


Thật ra tẩy da chêt là bước rất quan trọng nhưng lại ít người quan tâm, cứ nghĩ dùng loại nào cũng được, thực tế thì tẩy da chết có sạch thì dùng kem dưỡng mới hiệu quả, như dòng Bio-essence mình đang dùng ngoài tẩy bào chết còn giúp phục hồi da, giúp da thẩm thấu dưỡng chất tốt hơn trong các bước chăm sóc sau đó nữa


----------



## mãi thuộc về gió (26 Tháng tám 2018)

Ngày xưa 30 bắt đầu loãi hóa còn bây giờ từ 25 tuổi là da bắt đầu có lớp sừng rồi, lớp sừng này làm tắc nghẽn nang lông, làm da bị sỉn màu, lâu ngày gây mụn nên tẩy tế bào chết rất quan trọng ạ, mọi người thấy da mỏng nhưng thực tế có tận 4 lớp tế bào cơ đó ạ


----------



## Tố Uyên (26 Tháng tám 2018)

mãi thuộc về gió đã viết:


> Ngày xưa 30 bắt đầu loãi hóa còn bây giờ từ 25 tuổi là da bắt đầu có lớp sừng rồi, lớp sừng này làm tắc nghẽn nang lông, làm da bị sỉn màu, lâu ngày gây mụn nên tẩy tế bào chết rất quan trọng ạ, mọi người thấy da mỏng nhưng thực tế có tận 4 lớp tế bào cơ đó ạ


Bảo sao trên mặt em thấy có nhiều vùng da ko đều nhau, chỗ thì bị sạm hơn, chỗ thì bong chóc hóa da là do tế bào chết


----------



## Em là gì (26 Tháng tám 2018)

Thật ra để nhận biết những vùng da có nhiều tế bào chết ko khó, chỉ cần thường xuyên để ý là biết thôi. Những vùng da nhiều tế bào chết là những vùng da sạm, khô, sần sùi, bong tróc, da khô như này thì tẩy tế bào chết 1 lần 1 tuần thôi


----------



## mãi thuộc về gió (26 Tháng tám 2018)

Vậy tẩy da chết nhiều có làm da bị yếu đi và lão hóa nhanh ko mọi người?


----------



## TrThuyDung (26 Tháng tám 2018)

mãi thuộc về gió đã viết:


> Vậy tẩy da chết nhiều có làm da bị yếu đi và lão hóa nhanh ko mọi người?


Cái này ko đúng bạn nha, mà hoàn toàn ngược lại ý vì thường thì chu kỳ tái tạo da là 21 ngày nên nếu tẩy da chết 1-2 lần một tuần tức là đang đẩy nhanh chu trình tái tạp da. Da mới sinh ra thường trắng hơn, mịn hơn và lỗ chân lông nhỏ hơn da cũ, hơn nữa sau khi tẩy da chết da cũng được kích thích tuần hoàn máu, tái tạo collagen. Nếu dùng loại tẩy da chết có thêm dưỡng chất giúp tái tạo da như Bio-essence thì da sẽ mịn hơn sau khi tẩy da chết nữa


----------



## Tố Uyên (26 Tháng tám 2018)

Vậy thì tẩy da chết cũng sẽ sạch được mụn cám và mụn đầu đen đúng không ạ?


----------



## TrThuyDung (26 Tháng tám 2018)

Tố Uyên đã viết:


> Vậy thì tẩy da chết cũng sẽ sạch được mụn cám và mụn đầu đen đúng không ạ?


Mụn cám hay mụn đầu đen sinh ra đều cho tế bào chết và chất bã nhờn đó bạn, vì vậy tẩy da chết sẽ làm giảm mụn đáng kể đó


----------



## Tố Uyên (26 Tháng tám 2018)

TrThuyDung đã viết:


> Mụn cám hay mụn đầu đen sinh ra đều cho tế bào chết và chất bã nhờn đó bạn, vì vậy tẩy da chết sẽ làm giảm mụn đáng kể đó


Trường hợp bị mụn bọc, mụn mủ thì sao ạ, chắc phải tránh chỗ mụn ra chứ ko còn bị viêm sưng hơn ý


----------



## TrThuyDung (26 Tháng tám 2018)

Tố Uyên đã viết:


> Trường hợp bị mụn bọc, mụn mủ thì sao ạ, chắc phải tránh chỗ mụn ra chứ ko còn bị viêm sưng hơn ý


Vậy bạn dùng dạng gel đi, loại nào lành tính thì vẫn ok mà


----------



## Gianghongngoc (26 Tháng tám 2018)

TrThuyDung đã viết:


> Vậy bạn dùng dạng gel đi, loại nào lành tính thì vẫn ok mà


Bình thường mình trang điểm hay bị mốc mặt, liệu có phải do không tẩy sạch tế bào chết ko ạ


----------



## memimi (27 Tháng tám 2018)

Gianghongngoc đã viết:


> Bình thường mình trang điểm hay bị mốc mặt, liệu có phải do không tẩy sạch tế bào chết ko ạ


Đúng rồi đó bạn, bạn nên tẩy da chết thường xuyên hơn nha, mặt sạch thì ko nhưng trang điểm sẽ đẹp hơn mà còn dễ chăm sóc hơn nữa đó


----------



## memimi (27 Tháng tám 2018)

Không biết mọi người như nào chứ mình thấy da dầu như mình thật khó chăm sóc, ko tẩy da chết thì kiểu gì cũng bị dầu bị mụn mà tẩy thường xuyên thì lại sợ bị bào mòn da ý, mùa hè như này còn dễ bị sạm nám nữa chứ


----------



## maingocanh (27 Tháng tám 2018)

memimi đã viết:


> Không biết mọi người như nào chứ mình thấy da dầu như mình thật khó chăm sóc, ko tẩy da chết thì kiểu gì cũng bị dầu bị mụn mà tẩy thường xuyên thì lại sợ bị bào mòn da ý, mùa hè như này còn dễ bị sạm nám nữa chứ


Thế bạn đang dùng tẩy da chết loại gì, xài bao nhiêu lần 1 tuần vây? da dầu nên dùng loại có ghi "for oil" ý


----------



## memimi (27 Tháng tám 2018)

maingocanh đã viết:


> Thế bạn đang dùng tẩy da chết loại gì, xài bao nhiêu lần 1 tuần vây? da dầu nên dùng loại có ghi "for oil" ý


Mình dùng loại chiết xuất từ cam bạn ah, nghe nói cam tẩy da chết tốt lắm, đợt trước có tự làm hỗn hợp đường với nước cam nhưng kỳ công quá nên thôi


----------



## maingocanh (27 Tháng tám 2018)

memimi đã viết:


> Mình dùng loại chiết xuất từ cam bạn ah, nghe nói cam tẩy da chết tốt lắm, đợt trước có tự làm hỗn hợp đường với nước cam nhưng kỳ công quá nên thôi


 Nếu thành phần chỉ có chiết xuất từ cam mà bạn tẩy thường xuyên như vậy cũng ko tốt cho da đâu, dễ bị bào mòn da và bắt nắng lắm đó


----------



## memimi (27 Tháng tám 2018)

Mình cũng thấy đợt hè này da cũng bị sạm đi nhiều luôn ý, nhưng mà ko dùng thì ngày nào cũng đầy dầu mỡ khó chịu lắm bạn ah


----------



## maingocanh (27 Tháng tám 2018)

Trời này thì da đường đều phải bôi kem và mặc áo chống nắng rồi ko thì dù cho da có khỏe thế nào cũng bị đen sạm đi thôi


----------



## Em là gì (27 Tháng tám 2018)

bạn thử loại mình đang dùng coi, hàng của Sing nè, thành phần chính từ sữa ong chúa, cam, chanh và thảo mộc nhé
https://beautygarden.vn/bio-essence...te-bao-chet-hieu-qua-danh-cho-moi-lan-da.html


----------



## Gianghongngoc (27 Tháng tám 2018)

Nghe sữa ong chúa từ lâu nhưng giờ mới biết sữa ong chúa có thể dùng để tẩy da chết


----------



## maingocanh (27 Tháng tám 2018)

Gianghongngoc đã viết:


> Nghe sữa ong chúa từ lâu nhưng giờ mới biết sữa ong chúa có thể dùng để tẩy da chết


Công dụng tẩy da chết là từ chiết xuất cam, chanh, còn sữa ong chúa và thảo mộc có tác dụng dưỡng da, giúp da phục hồi và ko bị khô đó bạn


----------



## memimi (27 Tháng tám 2018)

maingocanh đã viết:


> Công dụng tẩy da chết là từ chiết xuất cam, chanh, còn sữa ong chúa và thảo mộc có tác dụng dưỡng da, giúp da phục hồi và ko bị khô đó bạn


Vậy là mình có thể dùng thường xuyên được đúng ko bạn?


----------



## maingocanh (27 Tháng tám 2018)

memimi đã viết:


> Vậy là mình có thể dùng thường xuyên được đúng ko bạn?


Mình vẫn dùng thường xuyên mà =)) da mịn chứ ko bị khô như các loại khác đâu, mà lành tính nên hợp với cả da khô, da dầu hay da thường cũng được


----------



## memimi (27 Tháng tám 2018)

maingocanh đã viết:


> Mình vẫn dùng thường xuyên mà =)) da mịn chứ ko bị khô như các loại khác đâu, mà lành tính nên hợp với cả da khô, da dầu hay da thường cũng được


tks bạn mình sẽ nghiên cứu thử xem khá hơn ko, thấy ghi là hàng Sing thì cũng khá yên tâm đó


----------



## Tố Uyên (27 Tháng tám 2018)

maingocanh đã viết:


> Mình vẫn dùng thường xuyên mà =)) da mịn chứ ko bị khô như các loại khác đâu, mà lành tính nên hợp với cả da khô, da dầu hay da thường cũng được


Thế da mụn có cải thiện được ko ạ?


----------



## maingocanh (27 Tháng tám 2018)

Tố Uyên đã viết:


> Thế da mụn có cải thiện được ko ạ?


Da mụn dùng rất tốt nha, bản chất của mịn là do các tuyến bã nhờn và tế bào chết gây nên mà =))


----------



## TrThuyDung (27 Tháng tám 2018)

Coi vậy chứ da mặt mình dầy lắm đó, cũng tận 4 lớp biểu bì nên tế bào chết sản sinh là bình thường, nếu ko làm sạch dễ gây mụn, sạm nám chưa kế từ 25 tuổi da bắt đầu lão hóa nữa, nếu ko chăm sóc kỹ là nhanh xuống sắc lắm


----------



## Mẹ Ivy (27 Tháng tám 2018)

Deep Exfoliating Gel đúng ko ạ, mình mới mua hôm qua trên hasaki, mới dùng 1 lần công nhận thấy cũng thích thật, da mượt mịn ko bị khô như những lần trước


----------



## mãi thuộc về gió (27 Tháng tám 2018)

Mẹ Ivy đã viết:


> Deep Exfoliating Gel đúng ko ạ, mình mới mua hôm qua trên hasaki, mới dùng 1 lần công nhận thấy cũng thích thật, da mượt mịn ko bị khô như những lần trước


Dùng ổn ko bạn, cứ rửa mặt sạch rồi dùng tẩy da chết thui ạ, sau có cần dùng nước hoa hồng hay kem dưỡng ẩm ko?


----------



## Mẹ Ivy (27 Tháng tám 2018)

mãi thuộc về gió đã viết:


> Dùng ổn ko bạn, cứ rửa mặt sạch rồi dùng tẩy da chết thui ạ, sau có cần dùng nước hoa hồng hay kem dưỡng ẩm ko?


Vẫn phải đầy đủ các bước bạn nha, tẩy trang, rửa mặt, tẩy da chết, rửa mặt, nước hoa hồng, kem dưỡng ẩm ban đêm. hi mình chăm da khá kỹ đó nha


----------



## Tố Uyên (27 Tháng tám 2018)

Mẹ Ivy đã viết:


> Vẫn phải đầy đủ các bước bạn nha, tẩy trang, rửa mặt, tẩy da chết, rửa mặt, nước hoa hồng, kem dưỡng ẩm ban đêm. hi mình chăm da khá kỹ đó nha


Mình phải học tập mẹ nó mới được, dạo này da dẻ xấu quá, mới 27 mà ck đã chê rùi, hix


----------



## Mẹ Ivy (27 Tháng tám 2018)

Tố Uyên đã viết:


> Mình phải học tập mẹ nó mới được, dạo này da dẻ xấu quá, mới 27 mà ck đã chê rùi, hix


Bây giờ phụ nữ tầm 25 là bắt đầu lão hóa rồi, ngoài chăm sóc bằng mỹ phẩm còn phải sinh hoạt khoa học, ngủ sớm và nhất là tránh stress nữa


----------



## Em là gì (27 Tháng tám 2018)

Các mẹ lưu ý khi tẩy da chết là cần massage mặt cẩn thận nha, nhờ đó mà máu được lưu thông đó, massage từ dưới lên và tránh vùng mắt ra nha các mẹ


----------



## memimi (27 Tháng tám 2018)

Tẩy da chết nhiều cũng khiến da nhanh bị bào mòn và dễ bắt nắng đúng ko ạ


----------



## maingocanh (27 Tháng tám 2018)

memimi đã viết:


> Tẩy da chết nhiều cũng khiến da nhanh bị bào mòn và dễ bắt nắng đúng ko ạ


Đúng đó bạn, vậy nên chỉ nên tẩy da chết 1-2 lần 1 tuần thôi


----------



## Em là gì (27 Tháng tám 2018)

Nếu da bạn nhiều dầu và cần tẩy da chết thường xuyên thì tốt nhất nên tẩy vào ban đêm để da có thời gian phục hồi, che chắn kỹ khi ra nắng hoặc chuyển sang dùng loại như của mình xem sao


----------



## TrThuyDung (27 Tháng tám 2018)

Vốn dĩ sữa ong chúa có nhiều vitamin cung cấp dưỡng chất để da phục hồi và tái tạo rồi, nên lớp da mới sản sinh da sẽ mịn và sáng hơn lớp da cũ


----------



## TrThuyDung (27 Tháng tám 2018)

Em là gì đã viết:


> Các mẹ lưu ý khi tẩy da chết là cần massage mặt cẩn thận nha, nhờ đó mà máu được lưu thông đó, massage từ dưới lên và tránh vùng mắt ra nha các mẹ


tẩy tế bào chết cần được thực hiện bằng động tác nhẹ nhàng, không chà xát làm da bị xước và tổn tổn thương. Tuyệt đối, không kéo căng da mặt mà chỉ nên dùng  đầu ngón tay di chuyển thật nhẹ nhàng. Massage da mặt theo chiều xoắn ốc là chuẩn nhất nhé


----------



## Tố Uyên (27 Tháng tám 2018)

Da em nhiều mụn trước giờ mọi người đều khuyên ko nên tẩy tế bào chết cho da mụn nhừng dòng bio-essence này có vẻ được nhiều người khen nên em sẽ liều thử xem sao =))


----------



## Em là gì (27 Tháng tám 2018)

Tố Uyên đã viết:


> Da em nhiều mụn trước giờ mọi người đều khuyên ko nên tẩy tế bào chết cho da mụn nhừng dòng bio-essence này có vẻ được nhiều người khen nên em sẽ liều thử xem sao =))


Với các loại da khác nhau thì chúng ta có các sản phẩm tẩy da chết cũng riêng biệt và phù hợp cho từng loại, riêng Bio-essence thì hợp với mọi loại da vì có nhiều tác dụng, vừa tẩy da chết, vừa phục hồi, trị mụn, dưỡng ẩm lại khá lành tính nữa nên bạn cứ thử coi sao


----------



## Mẹ Ivy (27 Tháng tám 2018)

Để an toàn cho da mình cũng vote dùng các loại mỹ phẩm từ thiên nhiên nhé, trước khi mua có thể sp lên mu bàn tay, nếu bị kích ứng hay nóng rát thì ko nên sử dụng


----------



## maingocanh (27 Tháng tám 2018)

Thực ra nguyên nhân chính của mụn là do tuyến bã nhờn và tế bào chết hình thành, nhưng nhiều người ko biết cứ uống với bôi đủ thứ mà ko khỏi, chỉ cần chọn đúng mỹ phẩm và chăm sóc đúng cách là sẽ hết mụn thôi ạ


----------



## Tố Uyên (27 Tháng tám 2018)

Có cần uống collagen từ sớm cho da đỡ bị lão hóa nhanh ko mọi người?


----------



## Em là gì (27 Tháng tám 2018)

Tố Uyên đã viết:


> Có cần uống collagen từ sớm cho da đỡ bị lão hóa nhanh ko mọi người?


Không cần bổ sung sớm quá đâu bạn ah, hay thì vì đó hãy chăm chỉ uống nước và vẫn động để cơ thể đào thải tốt, da cũng đẹp hơn nha )


----------



## mãi thuộc về gió (27 Tháng tám 2018)

Không ngờ tẩy da chết quan trọng vậy mà trước giờ mình ko chú trọng mấy, cứ nghĩ dùng loại nào cũng được cơ =)))


----------



## maingocanh (27 Tháng tám 2018)

mãi thuộc về gió đã viết:


> Không ngờ tẩy da chết quan trọng vậy mà trước giờ mình ko chú trọng mấy, cứ nghĩ dùng loại nào cũng được cơ =)))


Tẩy da chết quan trọng chứ, không chỉ làm cho da sạch sẽ, khỏe mạnh mà những bước chăm sóc sau hiệu quả hơn nữa


----------



## mãi thuộc về gió (27 Tháng tám 2018)

May thế, đang mua tiếp sữa ong chúa về làm mặt nạ tẩy da chết, giờ có bio-essence thì khỏi cần nữa =))


----------



## memimi (27 Tháng tám 2018)

mãi thuộc về gió đã viết:


> Không ngờ tẩy da chết quan trọng vậy mà trước giờ mình ko chú trọng mấy, cứ nghĩ dùng loại nào cũng được cơ =)))


Mẹ nó dùng rồi chia sẻ kinh nghiệm cho mọi người nha )


----------



## HoaNgocLan0909 (1 Tháng chín 2018)

mùa này nhiều nhờn bẩn, chẳng tránh dc đâu


----------



## Metunlun (7 Tháng chín 2018)

mom da dầu đúng ko ạ?


----------



## tomandjerry4 (25 Tháng chín 2018)

mùa hè da dầu hay bị nổi mụn


----------



## Tuarts (4 Tháng mười 2018)

mình thuộc tuýp da khô


----------



## ThichZaiDep (10 Tháng mười 2018)

Mùa hè thấy khổ nhỉ


----------



## lananh8xpub (17 Tháng mười 2018)

mùa hè hầu như ai cũng bị


----------



## Lybetyn (20 Tháng mười 2018)

da mình cũng hay bị thế


----------



## Xedapdientailg (24 Tháng mười 2018)

thời tiết khó chịu


----------



## nhoxquy03 (31 Tháng mười 2018)

Mùa hè thời tiết nóng mà bạn, nên da mình hay tiết mồ hôi, nên kèm theo đó là bị đồ nhờn. Mà da đổ nhờn không chăm sóc kĩ sẽ dẫn đến nổi mụn.


----------



## Hồng Lâu Mộng (15 Tháng mười một 2018)

da dầu hả bạn


----------



## quynhanhlove (15 Tháng mười một 2018)

da mình cũng hay bị phết


----------

